# Blackmoor Monday 6th August



## richart (Aug 4, 2018)

Short notice, but have one possibly two spaces for a game at Blackmoor this Monday. Playing with liverbirdie (Peter) at 16.00. 

Cost is Â£30 from memory. Course is in stunning condition, with the greens the best I have known.

Any takers ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 5, 2018)

richart said:



			Short notice, but have one possibly two spaces for a game at Blackmoor this Monday. Playing with liverbirdie (Peter) at 16.00. 

Cost is Â£30 from memory. Course is in stunning condition, with the greens the best I have known.

Any takers ?
		
Click to expand...

Well that scared them off....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well that scared them off....

Click to expand...

hi rich see you there about 3.15-3.30.:thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			hi rich see you there about 3.15-3.30.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 See you then.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 6, 2018)

Would have loved to have joined you but 2 days in a row with Peter is a bit too much even for me


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Would have loved to have joined you but 2 days in a row with Peter is a bit too much even for me  

Click to expand...

 I can fully understand that Gordon.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Would have loved to have joined you but 2 days in a row with Peter is a bit too much even for me  

Click to expand...

Hey, tell him about my eagle on the first......end the story of the round, there though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey, tell him about my eagle on the first......end the story of the round, there though.

Click to expand...

There was no need to bring that up. Making birdie and losing the hole still hurts


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2018)

Can't believe Harry Houdini beat me on the last, with a career up and down. In the heather twice and Peter still got a four. He got a three on 17 from his knees out of the bunker as well. Amazing what someone will do to win a beer.

Really enjoyed the game and company Peter. Is your bag a bit lighter ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2018)

richart said:



			Can't believe Harry Houdini beat me on the last, with a career up and down. In the heather twice and Peter still got a four. He got a three on 17 from his knees out of the bunker as well. Amazing what someone will do to win a beer.

Really enjoyed the game and company Peter. Is your bag a bit lighter ?

Click to expand...

Likewise mate, good to catch up.

Yes, 6-7 balls lighter - fancy getting beat by someone who lost that many balls. :rofl:

6 up and downs certainly help in match-play though. Course was in rude health, nearly as nice a track as Broadstone....


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 7, 2018)

richart said:



			Can't believe Harry Houdini beat me on the last, with a career up and down. In the heather twice and Peter still got a four. He got a three on 17 from his knees out of the bunker as well. Amazing what someone will do to win a beer.

Really enjoyed the game and company Peter. Is your bag a bit lighter ?

Click to expand...

Evidently his powers if recovery have improved since Turnberry.....

https://youtu.be/IOPTTS5OlIg


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Evidently his powers if recovery have improved since Turnberry.....

https://youtu.be/IOPTTS5OlIg

Click to expand...

 Ive got less belly to swing around now - 2 stone less of it.

I have to be careful walking past grids now........


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



 Ive got less belly to swing around now - *2 stone less of it.*

I have to be careful walking past grids now........

Click to expand...

I wondered where my extra had come from........

That vids a family fav, my eldest daughter loves it! Helps that she likes scousers too (god knows why!)


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



 Ive got less belly to swing around now - 2 stone less of it.

I have to be careful walking past grids now........

Click to expand...

So you just dolly it less down the fairway than you used to, now you have lost all your beef.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			So you just dolly it less down the fairway than you used to, now you have lost all your beef.
		
Click to expand...

Ive kept the muskkkkles though, Chris.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Evidently his powers if recovery have improved since Turnberry.....

https://youtu.be/IOPTTS5OlIg

Click to expand...

To be fair, it does actually sound like a good contact!!   :thup:


----------



## IanM (Aug 20, 2018)

Playing here on Wednesday!  Havent been in years....how far to carry the ditch on the first from the yellow tees?


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2018)

IanM said:



			Playing here on Wednesday!  Havent been in years....how far to carry the ditch on the first from the yellow tees? 

Click to expand...

230, so a forum five iron.:thup: Greens are good, fairways are patchy. You must try the sausage rolls at halfway hut. Best I have ever eaten.:thup:


----------



## IanM (Aug 20, 2018)

yes, a five iron will leave me nicely short of it!!  (most fairways are still patchy!)


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2018)

Last time I played it I hit a 19* Hybrid, stopped about 2 foot from the ditch


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Last time I played it I hit a 19* Hybrid, stopped about 2 foot from the ditch
		
Click to expand...

3rd shot ?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2018)

richart said:



			3rd shot ?

Click to expand...

Could be, he was 3 feet from it when he started....:rofl:


----------



## Dando (Aug 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Could be, he was 3 feet from it when he started....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It was one of his better shots then


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2018)

Dando said:



			It was one of his better shots then
		
Click to expand...

You might say that....I, of course, couldn't possibly comment..:rofl:


----------



## IanM (Aug 22, 2018)

Crikey...Iâ€™d forgotten how good Blackmoor is.... played nicely too which always helps.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2018)

IanM said:



			Crikey...Iâ€™d forgotten how good Blackmoor is.... played nicely too which always helps.
		
Click to expand...

It's ok.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 23, 2018)

richart said:



			It's ok.

Click to expand...

Not worth leaving Wentworth for though..............&#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 23, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Not worth leaving Royal Ascot for though..............&#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## PieMan (Aug 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Fixed 

Click to expand...

 :  quality!!


----------



## IanM (Aug 23, 2018)

Decent carvery dinner too.... folk behind bar and in the clubhouse really nice too.

I bet Royal Ascot has a bigger car park though!


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Not worth leaving Wentworth for though..............&#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

We did get a member from Royal Ascot though. Fortunately that is our quota.:thup:


----------

